# Things have changed on MT....



## Xue Sheng (Nov 29, 2019)

Time to go.....or it could also be I don’t have the tolerance I use to have for suffering fools.

I have been on MT for a so close to 14 years I might as well say 14 years. When I started there were an awful lot of incredibly knowledgeable people here (a few are still here and a few have come along later), and a few arm chair martial artists, keyboard warriors and paper tigers too. Admittedly I did not always get along with or agree with those who were very knowledgeable in their chosen style, but they were not looking for trouble and they were talking about what they knew and enjoyed doing and many of their posts were very good. Sadly, many of them are gone, a few I tried to talk out of leaving, but I remember one who could no longer “take the idiots” and moved on like much of our once active Ninjutsu section. And there also were many more people in MT’s Kempo/Kenpo, Chinese, Filipino, Japanese, Korean, Indochinese, and Western martial arts section as well. A few I may even of had a hand in their leaving. And if I did, I an truly sorry an regret any action that may have caused their exit.

But people leave for many different reasons, and web forums and the culture changes, but I know more than one I have talk with, like the gentleman from Bujinkan, who left because they were tired of what they called “posers” or “trolls” or “jerks” or “idiots” or those that were only here to start trouble, etc. Had one rather infamous fraud here at one time, who got exposed on another forum, and vanished into the ether. And of course there are those folks don’t know anything about the art they have targeted beyond what they see on YouTube. Or they drank the cool aide of whatever style they train, put on the blinders, and God help anyone who does not take their limited experience as gospel. Lord knows if you yell loud enough it makes you smarter right, so they start yelling, changing the topic, refusing to answer questions of actually read what was written before they go off and start bashing away. 

Back about 14 years ago, when I first learned about the ignore list, I decided I would not use it because even though some people were infuriating (IMHO) they still had some rather impressive posts that you could learn a lot from. But one day I came across one poster who, from my POV, was posting nothing of use and only wanted to inflame, argue, and when he did not get his way falsely report you to the admins for things you never did. I believe it was about a year and a half in to my time here on MT and he became the first person that I ever put on my ignore list thereby becoming the first permanent resident as well, and he is still there. Since then there have been others I just needed a break from and I have put them on temporarily, but never for very long because they did posts some incredibly knowledgeable and interesting things.

But in the past few years my ignore list has increased because of an influx of posters that are only here (IMO) to push their agenda and bash other arts, not discuss but argue, not learn but out yell, and when that doesn’t work resort to name calling and labelling. Basically, they cannot dazzle us with their brilliance; they then resorted to trying to baffle us with ********. And when that doesn’t work, start with the insults….. admittedly, I got drawn into that for a bit, and was rather ashamed of myself for feeding into it and allowing myself to be drawn off center. When I realized it, I took a break from MT and decided to not get into this with people who were simply not posting anything worth reading, who were only here to argue and who had no desire to discuss or learn. So, my ignore list grew dramatically. I am sure compared to some here on MT it is still small. But for 12 years it only had one permanent resident, but in the last years it gained 3 more. There was going to be a forth, but then he actually does train what he claims and is at times amusing so he did not make the cut. Sorry if you were trying to, you just were not untrained and annoying enough. 

Well, I have said my piece and also now realized I have stayed to long here on MT and it is time to retire from it, I have left before, but I always manage to return for one reason or another, but this time, I am retiring, may still show up once and a while, but like most when they retire, you eventually fade away and then you’re forgotten. And my blog, well, its closed, I will not be posting there any longer. There may be another blog, of my own, down the road, where I have more control, but that remains to be seen. I think the only reason I stay here these days is to stay in contact with a hand full of posters who still post here from time to time…..

In a few years I can retire from my real job and Mrs. Xue already has me scheduled to start teaching Taijiquan at her office and possibly at some in the TCM organization she is in. So it is time to take my own advice and simply shut up and train. If I’m going to teach I have to be at the level I want to be at for the styles may teach.  I have been working on the Cheng Manching form, finished actually and hoping to meet one of Cheng Manching’s students after winter to see what he thinks of what I have done. Also working on Sun style, still not sure if I am going to go to Boston to meet the Sun guy there or try and meet a shifu when I go to China next year to see what he thinks. And I am still intruded by Wu style, but I am now looking at Northern Wu, finding a teacher is proving difficult, but I know where one is and then, of course, there is China. I may be going there a bit more often after this year, but that too remains to be seen.

TTFN







The above guy and this was the show below are what got me into this martial arts mess…..so it seems appropriate to leave with them


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 29, 2019)

Stay in touch, Tim.  I believe you have my email.  I’m in the Sacramento area now, if you ever come out this way.


----------



## Brian King (Nov 29, 2019)

Good luck Tim. Keep in touch if you can. If you do make it back here it will brighten our days. Have a wonderful Holiday season and good luck with the work retirement my friend. 
Warmest Regards
Brian King


----------



## granfire (Nov 29, 2019)

I will miss you, grumpy old dude! 
But sometimes the paths diverge. 
Happy trails


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 29, 2019)

I've told you privately -- so I'll say it publicly: I've valued your contributions and your input and insights, especially on Chinese arts, but far from exclusively.

As to "changes"...  

There have certainly been changes in attitudes, and I think they've reflected changes in society and a change in the general culture of the martial arts.  Even 20 or 30 years ago... there was a line.  There were the kiddie programs, but the "serious martial artists" had a different attitude.  Some of this has been good; there's less tolerance for "we've always done it this way" thinking, more expectation that things be tested.  There's a group that is more familiar and exploring the difference between martial arts and real violence, but also a greater confusion between sport and reality.  There's less welcome between martial artists and less open exchange, thanks I think at least in part to the rise of MA as industry, even as MMA has coalesced into a common set of skills merging arts.

There's been a change in technology, too.  Way back... usenet and other groups were limited to the tech savvy.  AOL and other early providers expanded things with their message boards, then general message boards not linked to providers cane along -- and forums like MT.  Now, Facebook and Reddit and whatever are in everybody's hands -- literally as they post from their phones.  It went from preparing a post, and trying to get it sent smoothly meaning you took the time to try to write somewhat carefully to spinning stuff out so fast people often don't think about whether what they're posting is what they mean to say...


----------



## drop bear (Nov 29, 2019)

Perception is an amazing thing. I remember times a bit differently.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 29, 2019)

Old Chinese saying said, "There exist no banquet that will last forever." You and I may be here today. How about 10 years from today? How about 20 years from today?

If we look at that infinite timeline, nothing should matter that much. Everything that we think is important today, it will be just people's fun subject on their dinner table.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm just passing through but please stay in touch, email, Facebook, WhatsApp, whatever


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 30, 2019)

Tez3 said:


> I'm just passing through but please stay in touch, email, Facebook, WhatsApp, whatever


Good to see you.  Stop by and say hi now and again.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 1, 2019)

Xue you will be missed!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Dec 1, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Time to go.....or it could also be I don’t have the tolerance I use to have for suffering fools.


Do what's good for you and what is the best use of your time.

The other part of me wants to tell you that when good people leave, it means there are fewer good people around to share a different perspective.  This is the selfish part of me.  Regardless of where you go and what you do, this will always be a reality that is only inches away.  The only real way to make it less of a pain is to stand up to it when you see it and to share what you know.  The only real question is will you be the one to share that knowledge or will  your past the torch.

Having been away from MT for a while and coming back.  I have seen things changed but for the better.  Some people who were on my ignore list are no longer there.  While they used to drive me crazy to no end.  I have seen positive shifts in them to where it's possible to discuss and share knowledge vs always debating righting and wrong. Better or worst, real or fake.

My personal thoughts on leaving is that sometimes taking a break is good.  It prevents you from being consumed by the things you do not like on a deep and personal level.

As you make this decision.  I really hope I did not contribute to your reason for leaving.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 2, 2019)

Take the dearest care of yourself brother, you will truly be missed. And your valuable contributions will be too.

You've gotta do what's best for you. Please pop in from time to time though! Even if it's just a lovely 'Good morning MT' that I quite enjoy on the Last Poster thread . Let us know how you're going too!

我们的朋友... 再见. 祝您幸福.
Wǒmen de péngyǒu... zàijiàn. Zhù nín xìngfú.


----------



## elder999 (Dec 2, 2019)

Yet another reason to stay away from here.......good luck, Tim!


----------



## Encho (Dec 2, 2019)

I first came to Martial Talk in 2007 I believe, it use to be a fun place ever since Bob sold it, started to loose quality, now I read the forums from time to time but rarely post or respond to posts anymore, I have better things to do then spend it on Martial Talk and I am glad you finally see it too, when I told you that leaving this forum is a better thing to do.  

-Jadecloudalchemist AKA oaktree AKA encho 
Martial Talk has lost a lot of amazing people


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 2, 2019)

I really miss the "snake engine" discussion.


----------



## Steve (Dec 2, 2019)

I recall a time when I first started posting many years ago where the ninja and WC forums were retched hives of scum and villainy.  Maybe not that bad, but folks were very disrespectful to each other.   The TKD guys were also really, really rude to each other.  Point is, I recall a lot of conflict... a lot of disrespect and vitriol.  

I recall some posers calling other folks posers then, as now.  I think people get upset, egos get bruised. 

I do a lot of lurking nowadays, just reading the posts, and I see only a couple of big differences.  One is that there is a lot less posting than in the past.  Just not as much dialogue, which is a shame.  The second is that the tone seems much improved, IMO. Less condescension, and a lot less ego.


----------



## Steve (Dec 2, 2019)

Regarding yhe rest, Xue, I think we are on similar timelines for retirement.   If you take off and all that I sincerely wish you the best.  I hope you enjoy teaching and that your health issues dont keep you from a long, healthy retirement .


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 3, 2019)

People may expect too much out of online discussion.

1. Everybody agree with you.
2. Most people agree with you, only few people disagree with you.
3. Most people disagree with you, only few people agree with you.
4. Everybody disagree with you.

I'm happy just for 3. If I get 4, I have to examine myself. I know that I don't belong to the main stream. I'll never expect for 1 or 2.

Xue always thinks that I have criticized Taiji too much. About 20 years ago through the online discussion, I had asked anybody who can explain me the difference between the Taiji front kick and general MA front kick. Today, I still have obtained any respond on my question yet.


----------



## Buka (Dec 3, 2019)

I forget which Greek philosopher said it, but he said “The only constant in life is change.”

He might have been on to something there.


----------



## Martial D (Dec 3, 2019)

Buka said:


> I forget which Greek philosopher said it, but he said “The only constant in life is change.”
> 
> He might have been on to something there.



Heraclitus of Ephesus


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Hate to see you go.  I don't always agree with you, but I always read your posts as I expect more often than not, I will find something of interest, agree or disagree.  And mostly on techniques, when I disagree, it is simply from the point of view of my MA; we probably do something similar, but a little differently enough that I prefer my art's way.  Even if I totally disagree, it is usually based on my art's way of doing it or not doing it.   No such foolish argument about my art being better than yours.  Nor do I lever remember you doing that.

I have never disagreed with you personally on anything.

I will be sorry to see you go if you do as I think you always have worthwhile things to say.  I know you must do what you want to do.  While I do think a better solution is just to ignore those who act like trolls or seem to wish to gain any kind of interaction, especially negative.  That is what I try to do from the beginning or after one or two posts.  But you are not me and I am not you.

Whatever you decide to do, I hope it works out well for you and your family..


----------



## Gnarlie (Dec 9, 2019)

I learned from you. Thank you. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 10, 2019)

Enjoy your retirement.  You were always one of my favorite people here.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 3, 2020)

Well, I forgot why I left, and a recent interaction on MT reminded me why I left (retired). And the fact I let the scam artist get to me also tells me I need to not be here. And there will always be another one just like him and I am tired of dealing with the paper tigers. When the knees don't hurt I'd rather train taijiquan and when they do I have the Total Gym and BowFlex. And after recovery, I am thinking about returning to Xingyiquan, if the knees allow. All better for an old geezer like me than sitting on my backside typing on the PC.

I returned because I was looking at 2 weeks off for knee surgery so I decided to reopen my blog on MT to be doing something martial arts related while I recovered, but the blog is no longer anywhere to be found, nor does starting a blog seem to be an option on MT anylonger. Then the pandemic hit, surgery postponed and working from home, and MT seemed to be a good place to kill time. But MT is not worth getting upset over these days, magic and mysticism seem to rule the day and I am more into the reality of Chinese Martial Arts than fiction, fantasy and wuxia put forth as fact by a mountebank. I have books to read and a couple to reread to take up the time, and a couple other web forums to peruse if need be.

Books: 
- Lao-Tzu: "My words are very easy to understand." by Cheng Manching
- That Which is Before You by Matthew Lowes
- Tai Chi Dynamics: Principles of Natural Movement, Health & Self-Development (Marial Science) by Robert Chuckrow
- The Tao of Happiness, Stories from Chung Tzu for your Spiritual Journey by Derek Lin

I hope you all stay healthy

Well TTFN, I'm off to see if my knees will let me do some Sun Style


----------

